# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Chuyên sửa chữa Tivi Led, LCD tại nhà nhanh chóng giá tốt

## TungCDTH06

*SỬA TIVI - SỬA TỦ LẠNH  - SỬA MÁY GIẶT - SỬA MÁY NƯỚC NÓNG - SỬA LÒ VIBA - SỬA MÁY LẠNH TẬN NƠI - BẢO HÀNH CHÍNH HÃNG TẤT CẢ CÁC QUẬN HUYỆN TPHCM**TRUNG TÂM BẢO HÀNH ĐIỆN MÁY THIÊN HÒA**Điện thoại:* 028.2210.9656 - *Hotline:* 091.290.7898*Trung Tâm sửa chữa Bảo Hành Điện Máy Thiên Hoà* được thành lập từ năm 2001 với trụ sở tại đường CMT8 TPHCM và chi nhánh bảo hành trải dài khắp tphcm và các 65 tỉnh thành trên cả nước với mục tiêu duy nhất: Bảo hành toàn cục các thiết bị điện máy chính hãng trên khắp cả nước như: tivi, tủ lạnh, máy giặt, máy nước nóng, lò viba, máy nóng lạnh, máy lạnh....của tất cả các hãng như Sony, LG, Samsung, Panasonic, Sharp, TCL, Philips, JVC. 

*Trung Tâm sửa chữa Bảo Hành Điện Máy Thiên Hoà* với chu trình trung tâm sửa chữa Điện Máy trải rộng khắp các quận huyện tphcm: Quận 1, Quận 3, Quận Bình Thạnh, Quận 2, Quận 6… và các tỉnh lân cận cùng với đội ngũ nhân viên và thợ có nhiều kinh nghiệm, chúng tôi đem đến cho quý khách hàng dịch vụ sửa chữa bảo hành điện máy một cách nhanh chóng, chất  lượng và chi phí tốt.


*Trung Tâm bảo trì Bảo Hành Điện Máy Thiên Hoà* chuyên khắc phục mọi hư hỏng, hỏng hóc của tivi như: 

+ Tivi hư màn hình, sọc màn hình, không lên hình, hư nguồn.

+ Tivi không hoạt động, tivi bị sét đánh, tivi có tiếng không có hình hoặc lúc có lúc không.

+ Tivi màn hình sáng không đều nhau, tivi mở lên 2 - 3s tự động tắt.

+ Tivi bị trắng màn hình, sọc màn hình, sai màu sắc, màu sắc không đẹp...

+ Tivi bị vỡ màn hình, cháy nổ và các sự cố khác.

Với đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật nhiều năm kinh nghiệm sửa chữa bảo hành điện máy: tivi, tủ lạnh, máy giặt, máy nước nóng, tủ lạnh, tủ đông, tủ mát ... cam  kết mang đến cho quý khách hàng dịch vụ bảo hành sửa chữa chính hãng an tâm và chất lượng nhất bây giờ. Dịch vụ sua chua tivi của Điện Máy Thiên Hòa chúng tôi là áp dụng mức phí sửa chữa bằng với mức phí bảo dưỡng khi quý khách hàng mang tivi đến dịch vụ. Dịch vụ này của chúng tôi được rất nhiều khách hàng ủng hộ và chọn lựa nhờ những tiện ích – tính an toàn và hiệu quả đảm bảo.

 Chúng tôi cam kết có mặt tận nơi quý khách sau 30 phút. Dịch vụ sửa chữa chuyên nghiệp, bảo hành uy tín, giá cả hợp lý, thay thế linh kiện chính hãng ,bảo hành từ 12 tháng đến 10 năm. Linh kiện thay thế chính hãng, giá theo giá hãng, không bán mắc hơn dù chỉ 1k, Nhân viên làm việc quan tâm, thái độ cởi mở, Đảm bảo thời gian đến nhà khách sau 15 phút kể từ khi khách hàng gọi. Phục vụ 24/24 kể cả ngày lễ ,tết, thứ 7 và chủ nhật.

Quý khách hàng gần xa cần bảo hành điện máy, điện lạnh như: tivi, tủ lạnh, máy giặt, máy nước nóng, máy điều hòa không khí, lò viba, tủ đông, tủ mát .... vui lòng liên hệ hotline:  028.2210.9656 – 091.290.7898  - chúng tôi báo giá, có mặt chăm sóc ngay, đảm bảo sự hài lòng nhất của quý khách.

Hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý khách hàng gần xa !

----------

